# antique toilet



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are some pics of an antique toilet i rebuilt/repaired
I replaced Pex supply tube in 2nd pic with copper supply tube


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm sure you did a great job but come on, that pex and john guest coupling really complete the vintage look. :laughing:







paul


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i'm sure you did a great job but come on, that pex and john guest coupling really complete the vintage look. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL:whistling2:


----------



## drippy (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks good but u could't put up a peice of copper for the water supply.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

drippy said:


> Looks good but u could't put up a peice of copper for the water supply.


I did. Read the text above the pics.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

super plumber said:


> I did. Read the text above the pics.


Does say he repleced the pex. Nice toilet, I have seen them but neer worked on one yet.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I love it. Is the tank pretty solid when it's full? I don't guess there's any other support besides the barrel?


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

airgap said:


> I love it. Is the tank pretty solid when it's full? I don't guess there's any other support besides the barrel?


It attaches to wall with screws


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Neat stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

super plumber said:


> It attaches to wall with screws


 Thanks, I was wondering, didn't see anything in the tank pic.


----------

